# "Flat Cats" window guards



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All
Just wanted to share my purchase with you which I think is amazing.

I bought some Flat Cats which are window guards to keep your cats from going out the window and stop bugs from getting in, and so you can have your windows open in summer.
Now most of the sites I have come across, their solutions have been quite expensive and permanent fixtures, but these are great!
Im so pleased with them. They are very easy to fit and they seem to be quite strong too.
So a very very happy customer!! Fantastic product and great friendly service also.
I will probably purchase more for other rooms.

And of course I got 50% off being a Pet Forums member!

Here is the link if you want to see.
Window protection for cats - Open your windows without endangering your cat


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi there,

I have also just ordered some of these for my 1 year old cat. They haven't arrived yet so I can't comment on them but I think the idea is fantastic.
Can I ask, do your cats try to pull them off the windows?
Obviously i won't leave them on while I'm at work during the day but I am a little worried she may be able to pull them off.
She's an indoor cta but quite keen to go outside..

thanks


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

ejrogers said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have also just ordered some of these for my 1 year old cat. They haven't arrived yet so I can't comment on them but I think the idea is fantastic.
> Can I ask, do your cats try to pull them off the windows?
> ...


I ordered some yesterday too - i think with the hot weather those of us with indoor cats are desperate to open our windows!!

will add a comment when i have them installed


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anybody mine me asking how much these were with the 50% discount?


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

Themis said:


> Does anybody mine me asking how much these were with the 50% discount?


mine came to £43 i think
that was for 2 custom made screens (have tall windows), an extra set of fittings so i can put them on diff windows and posting.

I think the standard size ones are quite abit cheaper though (stupid tall windows)


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so glad I was able to make my own 

I love the Flat Cat ones but am broke... also only in a temp house with weird windows... am looking at buying his when I move home again.

Is the mozzie-screen claw proof? Mabel (my ex feral) has fun attempting to shred my current screens (and curtains, furniture... anything fabric the lil devil)


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

ejrogers said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have also just ordered some of these for my 1 year old cat. They haven't arrived yet so I can't comment on them but I think the idea is fantastic.
> Can I ask, do your cats try to pull them off the windows?
> ...


No they havent so far - but I have only had them on for one night so far.
My cat touched it with her paws and didnt seem to like the texture so didnt bother again. However I wouldnt trust young kittens not to climb up it like they do curtains!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Themis said:


> Does anybody mine me asking how much these were with the 50% discount?


Mine were £39.99 for 2 window guards


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

IndysMamma said:


> I'm so glad I was able to make my own
> 
> I love the Flat Cat ones but am broke... also only in a temp house with weird windows... am looking at buying his when I move home again.
> 
> Is the mozzie-screen claw proof? Mabel (my ex feral) has fun attempting to shred my current screens (and curtains, furniture... anything fabric the lil devil)


What did u use to make your own? I considered doing this, so tips appreciated!

Yes the screen is meant to be bite & claw proof. Its kind of plastic coated so its strong


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

xxSaffronxx said:


> What did u use to make your own? I considered doing this, so tips appreciated!
> 
> Yes the screen is meant to be bite & claw proof. Its kind of plastic coated so its strong


I did a thread about it the other day

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/109389-home-made-window-screen.html

have just updated it with a pic of the second screen


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I installed the flat cats stuff on Monday, and it's great. No efforts to get through it yet, and I'm probably be going to order more.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought £39.99 for 2 was the normal price?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Themis said:


> I thought £39.99 for 2 was the normal price?


Yes it is for standard size, but mine were custom


----------



## coco-flo (Sep 11, 2009)

I have had catflats window guards for a while now and they are brilliant, my cats have never tried to get out of them, i brought mine at full price which was £39.99 but i did not know at the time about the 50% off but i still thought that was very reasanable as i had seen others on the internet at very expensive prices!! I could do with a few more so may order some more.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

just wanted to come on here and say I got my screens today and I am another happy customer!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

NEW2CATS said:


> just wanted to come on here and say I got my screens today and I am another happy customer!


Great!! I love mine! Might order some more


----------



## seashaker (Jul 8, 2010)

Just another :thumbup: for the flat-cats, I got two after seeing them on this forum so got the 50% discount, ordered them and they arrived next day. 

As for the screens themselves, the standard length was quite a lot longer than my windows so had to cut them and re-stitch the velcro but other than that great, they are very strong, under the plastic coating is a very strong fibre. 

When up my cats have had a little check, they stood up against them and clawed a little bit but nothing major, the screens look as though they will last a while!

Very happy all in all ......now just have to save up to cat proof the garden!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I also have them for a year now (didnt get a discount though!! not fair!) But the sticky has all come off now and flys can get in & one of the cats manged to get out  Have had to buy some more sticky stuff (rips the paint off of the walls by the way) to hold it down, other than that they are good!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

seashaker said:


> As for the screens themselves, the standard length was quite a lot longer than my windows so had to cut them


They do custom sizes u know? You submit the details. I did and they are perfect


----------



## seashaker (Jul 8, 2010)

xxSaffronxx said:


> They do custom sizes u know? You submit the details. I did and they are perfect


Hiya yeah i did see they do custom sizes but from the guide they have my windows were ok for the standard size. Other than height they were fine


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi

I just wondered whether the 50% discount still applies to members of this forum?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've just got some and I got the discount if that helps


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you think they would be ok to stick outside of the of window? My stupid windows open inwards so I wouldnt be able to install them the way they do in the video. How long do custom orders take? I also have wide floor to ceiling windows so anything to do with them jas to be custom ordered.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

dom85 said:


> Do you think they would be ok to stick outside of the of window? My stupid windows open inwards so I wouldnt be able to install them the way they do in the video. How long do custom orders take? I also have wide floor to ceiling windows so anything to do with them jas to be custom ordered.


My custom order took less than a week (7 windows)

As for putting them outside the window, I really dont know, but I can recommend that you email Dominic from Flat Cats, he is very helpful


----------



## JayLib (Apr 6, 2011)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Hi All
> 
> And of course I got 50% off being a Pet Forums member!
> 
> ...


Just what we need thanks!

Can I ask how you got the discount please? I can't see anything on the website?

Cheers


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

JayLib said:


> Just what we need thanks!
> 
> Can I ask how you got the discount please? I can't see anything on the website?
> 
> Cheers


Because I had custom ones made I had an e mail conversation with Dominic, and I mentioned I had been recommended to have a look at Flat Cats via Pets Forum, and he told me there was a 50% discount for members.

So maybe just send him a quick email and ask the same question


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JayLib said:


> Just what we need thanks!
> 
> Can I ask how you got the discount please? I can't see anything on the website?
> 
> Cheers


Discount possibly no longer applies .This is an old thread that has been resurrected from June 2010 I think.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I just had a look at these and they won't work for my windows.. Really getting to the stage where I'm wanting to open the windows but can't. Bit stuck for ideas! 

Not loving the thought of having to have the windows shut all summer.. Last year the fluffs were still too tiny to jump high enough to get out - completely different story this year


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

buffie said:


> Discount possibly no longer applies .This is an old thread that has been resurrected from June 2010 I think.


i got some a couple of weeks ago and the discount was still valid


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

is this 50% off offer still available? Really could do with getting these lol


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

K1nS said:


> is this 50% off offer still available? Really could do with getting these lol


I contacted Dominic last week and the discount is still valid. I'm unsure whether to go for them or WindowScreensUK now though...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ID honestly just spend £5 on some sticky and £5 on some mesh window ones off of ebay, that will do about 4 windows!!

I had these and they only come with a small bit of sticky tape and my boy got out and fell out of the window  Had to buy extra tape and then spend more on extra netting to go over it! 

just bought some more to re-do all for this year, its white so doesnt show up either, and we do the patio door which only cost £11! :001_smile:


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have had my flat cats up for a few weeks now and Reg loves to sit in front of the window in the breeze and I love the fact my arch enemy "the wasp" can't get in to terrify me!! We only have them on the back upstairs windows at the moment and I didn't want Reg to try a Superman act and jump onto the conservatory!
He tested them by trying to get his head through the window but as soon as he met any tension he gave up.

I have been really impressed, the only thing I wish was different was the colour of the mesh was white, rather than grey, it stands out a bit against my white windows. Although the in-laws came over the other day and didn't notice them til we pointed them out, so I think it's just cos I know they are there!


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

I live in a ground floor flat and have recently got a kitten. He's a house cat so don't want him to get out. I usually keep my kitchen window open while I'm in the house but I'm worried that he'll try to escape! Are these worth the money or would I be just as well to buy some mesh and make a DIY pair?

Thanks
Mel


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Melo said:


> I live in a ground floor flat and have recently got a kitten. He's a house cat so don't want him to get out. I usually keep my kitchen window open while I'm in the house but I'm worried that he'll try to escape! Are these worth the money or would I be just as well to buy some mesh and make a DIY pair?
> 
> Thanks
> Mel


Depends how good your DIY skills are 

I personally have Flatcat screens at all my windows, and they do the job for me.

But if you are handy with a sewing machine, tbh they wouldnt take much effort to make.


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

So amazed I never heard about something like this before! I'll have toget something like this for my bedroom next time it gets warm (if it ever does) always worried about my little fluffies falling from the front window onto the pavement


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have two of these, I also bought extra fittings so I could move them about. I personally think they are a brilliant idea and the service is second to none.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd be interested in it for the insect repelling aspect, but my windows don't open in such a way that she can get out anyway. Cheaper to buy fly paper for the insects that fly in, I think.


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Depends how good your DIY skills are
> 
> I personally have Flatcat screens at all my windows, and they do the job for me.
> 
> But if you are handy with a sewing machine, tbh they wouldnt take much effort to make.


Thanks. I think I'll give the DIY a go first and see how I get on. Hopefully save myself a bit of money!


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is exactly what I've been looking for! We'll have very tall windows in our next flat, so would probably need the custom ones... Then again, my fiance is rather good with DIY so if I showed him those, perhaps he could make some on his own!


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

I've bought these for my flat, they fit my bedroom and kitchen windows which are the ones I have open most often. I haven't put them up yet, so not sure if they'll keep Henry from making a break for freedom, but I'll give them a go before buying something more expensive.

Insect Fly Bug Mosquito Window Screen Mesh Netting Net | eBay

Once they're up and have been for a few days I'll post again and let people know if they are still in one piece!


----------



## madeinwales (Jul 17, 2012)

We're getting a kitten and I was going to buy some of the Flat Cats for the summer, but I just noticed they don't recommend them for kittens and young cats. Was wondering if anyone has had them with kittens?


----------



## Spudulika (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone. This is my first post. I came across this forum while googling 'how to stop a cat getting out a window'.

I have 3 furry family members. Tilly and Dave are just over 2yrs old and we now have George who is approx 6mths old. George had an accident with a car when he was 10weeks old and he lost a back leg. We adopted him 3 weeks ago from our local animal sanctuary. 

Tilly and Dave are out and about during the day but we cant risk George getting out. He cant jump very high due to his accident (he can just about jump onto the sofa but even then he needs to use his front claws and pull himself up).

The thought of not being able to open the windows during the summer is awful but I need to keep George safe. I rung Flat Cats and Dominic was brilliant. I asked about a custom one for our back door and he asked me all kinds of questions before telling me he didnt think it would be suitable. It was refreshing to hear as many others wouldnt have cared. Anyhows........After reading on here about how good they were and actually speaking with Dominic I think I will be going ahead with an order for my living room and bedroom windows.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They certainly do the job, I have them at all my windows :thumbup:


Welcome to the forum


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does it say for cats over 2 years old?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm assuming they say that to make you aware that even with the guards up they probably aren't 100% reliable if a kitten was particulary boisterous!

I suppose I'm lucky in the fact neither of mine are big climbers, though saying that Molly has been found clinging on to them  

These guards are to be used with common sense. I live in a top floor flat and quite happily have windows open when I'm at home. If ever I go out, the only window I leave open is one I know the cats cant get too. It still has a guard on though!

I have to say honestly that if my window openings were bigger (I only have top opening windows) then I would be a bit more wary of trusting them completely. They are after all just mesh held in place with velcro. 

For me they do the job perfectly.

I have had them up since Molly was about 6 months old!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh now im reconsidering.


----------



## Rachel64 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hubby made one with a bit of plastic trellis from the garden centre.







He did have to drill into the window frame to fix it though.


----------



## coco-flo (Sep 11, 2009)

I have had mine up for 3 yrs, since my cats have been kittens, and I could not do without them. They are great!!! No problems with them at all.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you coco-flo and they still do the 50% off aswell


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm so going to order these when we move in June/July - they look great!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Taylorbaby said:


> I also have them for a year now (didnt get a discount though!! not fair!) But the sticky has all come off now and flys can get in & one of the cats manged to get out  Have had to buy some more sticky stuff (rips the paint off of the walls by the way) to hold it down, other than that they are good!


_my maine coons climb them and pull them off the windows and can escape, so i wouldnt leave the room with the windows open as they could pull them down and get out._


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been eyeing these up for a while now. I think I might send them an email a bit closer to summer and see. 

My two haven't attempted to get out of a window yet, although they have never been left unsupervised with an open window, but I know I'm just counting down the days until one of them tries it!


----------



## morgmonster (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone who has had Flat cats had to remove the sticky pads, eg for moving house? I'm worried about the self adhesive velcro damaging the window frames (which are PVC btw). I wish our windows were top opening, ours all open full length which is annoying in the evening as we shut our cats in at night, so can't have the windows open at all. Turns the house into a sauna. We would really like to not have this problem again this year and saw these nets recommended on here. Just worried about damaging the window frames!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They haven't damaged mine in any way 


I remove them once in a while to give them a good wash, and so far all has been ok!


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _my maine coons climb them and pull them off the windows and can escape, so i wouldnt leave the room with the windows open as they could pull them down and get out._


Thank you! I have been wondering about these for ages and feared this with my bengals. I will not be getting them!
I will save up and maybe get the stronger fixed ones, or get my partner to build something!


----------



## DBrady (Apr 18, 2013)

For a much simpler alternative... check out www.HappyWindow.co.uk

....I had the same panic regarding my Maine Coon, Butters! I also hated all the bugs & dust that used to get into my house and coming from the US couldn't understand how screens aren't standard on all windows here as they are in the States......after having had enough of worrying about both....Butters and I founded HappyWindow.co.uk

The screens install in seconds, require no tools, and fit almost any sash window. Added benefits of bug protection and pollution reduction.

It's Spring time people! Relax!! Enjoy the Fresh air! www.HappyWindow.co.uk protects your cats, your home, and provides the peace of mind you seek!

(Butters can be found in the FAQ section......he is ginormous & they stop him cold....plus HE LOVES THE FRESH AIR!!)


----------

